# 72lb injector question



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i was originally planning on making it to the high 300hp close to 400 so i bought 72lb injectors. now i considering stickin to the low 300's like 320-325hp. would the 72lb'ers be overkill or what?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

They'll work fine as long as the ECU is programed for them. You won't have to worry about running out of fuel


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

se-r-57 said:


> * You won't have to worry about running out of fuel *


got that right!


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

These cars must have extremely low fuel pressure to have to run 72lb injectors. My SS has about 500 crank hp and I'm running SVO 30 lbs. Now the LS1's have high fuel pressure, but that's a huge difference.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Not really we run 3-bar (44.1 psi) is stock fuel pressure. You runnin 8 30lb injectors to make 500 hp. 4 72lb injectors in a sr20 will be good for 500 whp we just have half the cylinders to make the same hp with. It takes ruffly the same amount of air and fuel to make a given hp level.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

se-r-57 said:


> *Not really we run 3-bar (44.1 psi) is stock fuel pressure. You runnin 8 30lb injectors to make 500 hp. 4 72lb injectors in a sr20 will be good for 500 whp we just have half the cylinders to make the same hp with. It takes ruffly the same amount of air and fuel to make a given hp level. *


OK, that makes sense. LS1 stock fuel pressure is 58 psi. I guess that puts the total fuel somewhere pretty close.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

...and then there's the 4-bar 50lb injector setup.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *...and then there's the 4-bar 50lb injector setup. *


i already have the 72#ers and JGY fuel rail on the motor. so that really isnt an option.


----------

